# Wobblerrezept



## Bondex (2. Februar 2007)

Das Wobblerrezept!!!
-------------------------------

Hier findest Du alle Materialien und Werkzeuge, die Du zum Selberbauen von Wobblern oder Jerks findest:m 

*Materialliste:*

*Wobblerwerkstoffe: *
*Hölzer:*
Balsaholz, Pappelholz, Weidenholz, Kiefernholz, und andere weiche leichte Hölzer mit wenig Maserung wenn möglich ohne Äste oder andere Faserveränderungen
_Nicht zu empfehlen:_ Eiche, Wurzelholz, Kernholz

*Kunststoffe:*
Styrodur, Styropor, PU-Schaum, 2-Komponentenharze, Gießharze Aluminium

*Ösen: *
Durchgehende Edelstahlösen (aus Edelstahldraht gebogen) 
Nicht zu empfehlen: Schraubösen, Kupferdraht-Achsen und Ösen

*Tauchschaufeln: *
Flexiebles bruchsicheres Plexiglas, Kupferblech, Messingblech, Aluminiumblech, Edelstahlblech, Weißblech (Bleche können in Löffelform mit einem Hammer getrieben werden), Bambus, Hartholz
_Nicht zu empfehlen:_ TickTack-Verpackungen, CD-Rohlinge

*Beschwerung: *
durch Drillinge Ösen und Blei (Bleischrote, Dachdecker-Bleiblech)

*Sprengringe: *
3-10mm Durchmesser je nach Wobblergröße von guter Qualität (Edelstahl)
_Nicht zu empfehlen:_ Messing, Kupfer oder andere weiche Metalle

*Drillinge/Haken:* 
VMC brüniert, verchromt oder Edelstahl # 16-4 möglich sind auch Einzelhaken oder Zwillinge mit Ör je nach Wobblermodell
_Nicht zu empfehlen:_ Haken ohne Ör stumpfe oder zu große oder zu kleine Haken

*Beschichtung:* 
2K-Epoxi Harz (von Conrad Elektronik) Best-Nr 155 105-1 (Harz) Best-Nr 155 110-1 (Härter) immer etwas mehr Härter als Harz verwenden damit die Oberfläche nach dem Abbinden nicht klebt
_Nicht zu empfehlen:_ Spraydosen-Grundierung

*Holz versiegelung:*
Clou Schnellschleifgrundierung für Holz 4007141034662
Ponal-Express Holzleim wasserfest

*Farben und Lacke:*
*Grundierung: *
2K-Epoxi Harz (von Conrad Elektronik), 2K-Schnellschleifgrundierung oder Spachtelmasse, Spritzspachtel aus der Dose, 2K Weißlack oder 1K-Basislack (Autolack)

*Designlacke/Farblacke: *
1K Bsislacke aus dem Autolackierbereich (Nitrobasis), deckend oder lasierend, Aerocolor von Schmincke und andere Airbrushfarben, 

*Für die Pinselbemalung:* Acrylfarben auf Wasserbasis oder Gouache (Lukas, Schmincke...), Deckfarben (Tuschkasten Pelikan...)
_Nicht zu empfehlen: _
Aquarellfarbe, andere Farben mit hohem Kalkanteil und wenig Pigmenten (Binderfarben), Filzstifte die nicht wasserfest sind

*Lackfinish:*
von Lesonal 2K-Lack (MS Clear 005088)l + Härter (MS -Hardener Extra fast 004012) + Verdünnung (Multi Thinner standart 003954) (Lack, Härter und Verdünner immer nur von 
einem Hersteller verwenden! Lackverträglichkeit testen), 1-K-Lack von Clou Yacht Lack Vernis Marin - Sibslak
_Nicht zu empfehlen:_ Bastellack, Spraydosenlack 1K

*Augen: *
Epoxiaugen (Selbstbau), Papieraugen (Ausdrucke vom PC) Bastelaugen Teddyaugen, Kulleraugen aus der Fliegenfischerabteilung, aufgemalte Augen, Strassteinchen, Perlen...nichtklebende Augen können mit Doppelkebeband aufgeklebt werden und sollten anschließend mit einer Schicht Epoxy versiegelt werden

*Schwänze:*
Twisterschwänze, Gummifischschwänze, Federpuschel, rote Schwanzplättchen, Glitzergarne...

*Beschichtungen:*
Chromfolie von Thesa (selbstklebend) Holografiefolien aus dem Bastelbedarf oder Baumarkt, Fischschuppen-Dekorfolie aus dem Angelgeschäft (wird für Blinker und Pilker verwendet) nichtklebende Folien können mit Doppelkebeband aufgeklebt werden und sollten anschließend mit einer Schicht Epoxy versiegelt werden, 

Glitterpulver, Pulverbeschichtungen, Blattgold oder Blattsilber
_Nicht zu empfehlen:_ Alufolie, Bonbonpapier...

*Klebstoffe für Schaufeln und Achsen:*
2K-Epoxi Harz (von Conrad Elektronik), Ponal-Express Holzleim wasserfest, UHU plus endfest 300 2K-epoxidharzkleber
_Nicht zu empfehlen:_ Knochenleim, Sekundenkleber, Prittstifte, Uhu-Alleskleber

*Reinigung: *
Druckluftpistole, Nitroverdünnung, Degreaser (Entfetter), Wasser... billiger Pinsel zum Reinigen der Pistolen, Lappen, Klopapier...

*Werkzeuge:*
*verschiedene Zangen: *
Rundzange, Kneifzange, Flachzange, Kombizange, Pinzette

*Schneidewerkzeuge: *
Schere, Nagelschere, Frisörschere, NT-Cutter, Tapetenmesser, Schnitzmesser, Rasierklingen, Blechschere, Locheisen, Stanzen
_Nicht zu empfehlen: _Brotmesser, stumpfe Brotmesser...

*Messwerkzeuge:*
Schieblehre, Zirkel, Geodreieck, Lineal, Schneideschiene, PC, Wassertak, Wasserglas, Badewanne oder Teich um die Laufeigenschaften oder die Schwimmeigenschaften zu testen

*Sägen:*
Pucksäge, Feinsäge, Laubsäge, Fuchsschwanz, Stichsäge, Bandsäge, Eisensäge

*Hilfswerkzeuge:* 
Ahle (zum Säubern der Ösen nach dem Lackieren), dicker Draht oder Nagel (zum Ösen drumherumbiegen), Dubbingnadel zum Auftragen von Epoxi, Schablonen, Maskierfolien, Klebeband, Feuerzeug

*Haltehilfen:* 
Zangen, Werkbänke, Rotationsbindestock Dan Vise, Schraubstock, 3. Hand, selbstdrehende Trockenständer und Vorrichtungen, Draht oder Gittergestelle zum Aufhängen (Trocknung)

*Zum Lackieren: *
Verschiedene Pinsel Haar und Borsten in verschiedenen Stärken (Da vinci)
_Nicht zu empfehlen:_ billige zu weiche Pinsel, Pinsel die Haare verlieren

Kompressoren: 
Troll, Efbee und adere kleine handliche Kompressoren mit Tank, Druckminderer und Wasserabscheider
_Nicht zu empfehlen:_ Werkstattkompressoren, Kolbenkompressoren ohne Lufttank und Wasserabscheider, Druckflaschen

*Airbrush Pistolen:*
Double-Action-Pistolen mit einem Düsendurchmesser zwischen 0,2 und 0,5mm, 
zu empfehlen: Comet von Conrat Elektronik, Pashe, Effbee, Rotring... Ständer oder Halter für Pistole
_Nicht zu empfehlen:_ Zerstäuberpistolen (Revell), Saugpistolen, Mono-Action-Modelle

_Diese Seite soll helfen für Neueinsteiger des Wobblerbaus die richtigen Materialien und Werkzeuge zu wählen. Natürlich kann ich hier auch was vergessen haben. Ich bitte 
daher die Ergänzung durch Kopieren und Wiedereinfügen des vorangegangenen Textes zu vollziehen und bitte darum in diesem Threat nur zu vervollständigen und nicht zu diskutieren. Ich hoffe ich konnte mit meiner Liste weiterhelfen_

|wavey: Björn Kirste


----------



## Lachsy (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerrezept*

so mal meine bauten, und material

also die form meiner Wobbler habe ich nicht endwickelt sondern der inhaber von www.koederbau.de. 

Wie habe ich die form erstellt. Ich habe mir ein Plastikschachtel genommen, die war sogar von Ferrero Küsschen    sollte rechteckig oder viereckig sein, keine rundungen unten haben. in ihr wurde knete plan eingelegt. um darin den Köder oder was auch immer bis zur hälfte reinstecken. Wenn ihr ein Vollguß machen wollt, bedenkt das ihr ein Einfüllkanal braucht.
Damit die beiden Hälften später auch wieder aufeinander passen werden noch Stahlkugeln an den seiten gesteckt. Habe dann den köder mit Vaseline eingeschmiert.

Wenn alles soweit ok ist, habe ich das Silikon abgerührt. und die ab damit in die Schachtel. Trocknen lassen bis das Silikon abgehärtet ist. jetzt nehmen wir die Form und den Gegenstand raus. Die knete auch raus nehmen. Stahlkugeln rauspulen. Legen die Form wieder in die Schachtel, aber andersrum, das glatte des Silikons nach unten. legen unseren Gegenstand wieder rein. und auch den Gegenstand rein den wir für den Füllkanal benutzen. er liegt jetzt genau wie vorher in der knete nur in Silikon.
Schmiert alles mit Vaseline ein, auch da wo die Stahlkugeln waren. Aber hauch dünn. dieses verhindert das verbinden der Silokonschichten.

Jetzt können wir wieder Silikon anrühren und gießen.
wenn alles Trocken und ausgehärtet ist haben wir 2 hälften, diese könnte ihr beim Vollguß mit Gummis oder was anderes zumachen, damit sie nicht aufgeht beim Gießen.
Ewig hält die form nicht

Der guß in der silikonform

Benutze dafür Biresin26 von der Firma http://www.marronnier.de/
Dieser wird 1:1 gemischt, aber ich gebe da ich ja angelköder baue noch Leichtfüllstoff/Microballoons (macht die gegenstände leicht) und Endlüfter (verhindert Lufteinschlüße und Schaumbildung) mit bei (von http://www.klebstoff-profi.de ).Bei mir werden die Ösen eingegossen und stammen von Hakuma

Hier erfolgt die aushärtung , noch bleibt die Form zu 



So die Zeit ist um, die Form wird geöffnet.
Hier liegen die Rohlinge noch in der Silikonform.


Und das fertige Objekt, das wir noch Endgraten  müssen.


Der rohling wird mit Epoxy zusammengeklebt, und mit spachtel werden unterschiede, unebenheiten ausgeglichen.
wenn er soweit fertig ist, bekommt er die grundierung, und dann kann das designen losgehn.

Die Tauchschaufeln bestehen hier aus Makrolon.

Ergebis nach Lackieren und versiegeln mit Expoy ist folgendes



!!!!!!!!!!Der Rohling als solches habe ich nie selber gebaut, den hatte ich mal gekauft, da es dann keine mehr gab, habe ich die form nachgebaut. nur die veränderungen am Kopf wurden von Pelznase gemacht.

@holle =Holger wenn ich was vergessen habe bitte sagen 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Soumi (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerrezept*

ergänzung zum Wobblerrezept
ich halte alufolie doch für brauchbar,allerdings sollten einige dinge beachtet werden
der body muss absolut glatt sein,sauber und fettfrei,geklebt wird die sache mit anlegemilch aus dem vergolderbedarf,die seiten einzeln bekleben.
am rücken entsehende falten werden mit einem rundholz oä glatt gestrichen,bekommt der rücken eine farbe so sind diese nicht mehr zu sehen und nach dem finish auch nicht zu fühlen.
die alufolie kann nach dem kleben mit einem lappen blankgerieben werden

bei dem wobbi auf dem foto war der body nicht glatt


----------



## Bondex (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerrezept*

hält die Anlegemilch denn auch wenn der Wobbler später mit Wasser in Verbindung kommt? Oder bekommt das Teil anschließend noch eine Beschichtung?


----------



## Soumi (2. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerrezept*

@bondex,
hab meine mit epoxy überzogen,besorg dir mal einen boesner katalog (künstlerbedarf) #6 da gibts ne menge sachen die mit vergolden zu tun haben.hast du plan vom vergolden,hätte da mal ein paar fragen wegen achatpoliersteinen.hab im moment keine digicam #q sonst hätte ich noch alubodys gepostet.
gruss soumi|supergri


----------



## Bondex (3. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerrezept*

ich habe bereits Wobbler mit Blattgold vergoldet und den Katalog habe ich ebenfalls hier liegen. Wo liegt Deine Frage?

BZW das gehört eigentlich nicht hier rein sondern in Wobbler vom Besenstil. Laß uns da mal weiterreden


----------



## Sandro25 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Wobblerrezept*

@Lachsy, könntest du deine Anleitung bitte noch mal überarbeit? Kann damit leider nix anfangen, wär schade drum. Ich hab das mit der Gußform herstellen nicht so richtig verstanden.

MFG


----------



## Lachsy (12. September 2007)

*AW: Wobblerrezept*

im prinzip einfach, jerk oder wobbler in 2 teile schneiden. so das du rechte und linke seite hast, wenn es von einem ne kopie werden soll. beide teile in knetmasse drücken. so das sie plan in der knetmasse liegen. dann legst du zusätzlich metallkugeln rechts und links in die Knete. kleine kugeln auch zwischen die wobbler, das brauhste damit die beiden teile, da es kein vollguß ist zusammenpassen, und sich nicht verschieben. wenn du soweit bist, gießte das gefäß wo die knete mit den wobblern ist mit silikon aus. durchhärten lassen und schon haste teil1 fertig. Nimmst die fertige silikonform, legst sie in die schachtel zurück, schmierrst diese mit vaseline ein , sonst verbindet sich das alte silikon mit dem neuen, legst die wobbler wieder rein, und machst mit silikon den abdruck 2.
fertig ist die form 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Sandro25 (12. September 2007)

*AW: Wobblerrezept*

Ja ich weiß, bin ein bissel schwehr von Begriff, aber das hier begreif ich immer noch nicht:

Nimmst die fertige silikonform, legst sie in die schachtel zurück, schmierrst diese mit vaseline ein , sonst verbindet sich das alte silikon mit dem neuen, legst die Wobbler wieder rein, und machst mit silikon den abdruck 2.
fertig ist die form


----------



## Lachsy (12. September 2007)

*AW: Wobblerrezept*

ja A und B abdruck. damit du auch das innenleben abformst des wobblers oder jerks. wenn er vertiefungen oder löcher für die kugeln hat. sonst brauchste nur die A form und machst vollgüsse aus 2 hälften. nur dann darfste nachbören fräsen usw. wo die stahlkugeln liegen. schau dir die bilder oben genau an, das eine ist nachher nur der deckel, wenn das resin drin ist, das die löcher herstellt. es drückt halt das überflüssige resin weg.


----------



## Kaljan (12. September 2007)

*AW: Wobblerrezept*

Moin ihr "Wobblerfreaks" ,
ich wollt mal fragen , was ihr so für einen wobbler bezahlt , natürlich selfmade. 
Is es billiger zu bauen oder eher kaufen ?! 

mfg kaljan |wavey:


----------



## Lachsy (12. September 2007)

*AW: Wobblerrezept*



Kaljan schrieb:


> Moin ihr "Wobblerfreaks" ,
> ich wollt mal fragen , was ihr so für einen wobbler bezahlt , natürlich selfmade.
> Is es billiger zu bauen oder eher kaufen ?!
> 
> mfg kaljan |wavey:



Ich glaube den bastlern, gehts nicht um billiger oder teurer, es geht darum was selbst zu machen, damit zu fangen ist das schönste. Ist wie bei den fliegenfischern, bis ne fliege richtig gut ist dauert es halt, und damit was zu fangen der größte lohn.

So rechenen tut sich das nicht, nagut wenn ich ein wobbler für 50 € kaufe schon 
den kreativität ist meist unbezahlbar und ideen. Daher könntes du auch einige unikate hoch im preis ansetzen, heissen zwar nicht illex usw. Aber fangen.

Es ist wie früher im unterricht, haste was geschaft, biste stolz wie oskar, und das ist dem selbauer sein lohn


----------



## Kaljan (12. September 2007)

*AW: Wobblerrezept*

wenn ich mir jetzt so ne airbrushpistole mit allem drum und dran , was ich dafür brauche , kaufe und die restlichen werkzeuge und die materialien , was würde da so zusammenkommen , weil ich hätte interesse daran , mir selber welche zu basteln . 

mfg  kaljan


----------



## bigcalli (12. September 2007)

*AW: Wobblerrezept*

Kaljan du brauchste ja nicht sofort mit der Airbrush bemalen Pinsel oder Stifte(Eddings) tuen es erstmal auch^^


----------



## Bondex (13. September 2007)

*AW: Wobblerrezept*

für ein gutes Equipment mit allem drum und dran vielleicht 500 Euro


----------



## holle (13. September 2007)

*AW: Wobblerrezept*



Lachsy schrieb:


> Ich glaube den bastlern, gehts nicht um billiger oder teurer, es geht darum was selbst zu machen, damit zu fangen ist das schönste. Ist wie bei den fliegenfischern, bis ne fliege richtig gut ist dauert es halt, und damit was zu fangen der größte lohn.
> 
> So rechenen tut sich das nicht, nagut wenn ich ein wobbler für 50 € kaufe schon
> den kreativität ist meist unbezahlbar und ideen. Daher könntes du auch einige unikate hoch im preis ansetzen, heissen zwar nicht illex usw. Aber fangen.
> ...




#6 auf den punkt gebracht !


----------



## Pelznase (14. September 2007)

*AW: Wobblerrezept*

airbrush muss es wirklich nicht gleich sein. erst gucken, ob einem das basteln liegt und spass macht, dann kann man es sich immer noch anschaffen. ausserdem lassen sich mit anderen techniken am anfang besser aussehende dinge machen-fotofinish oder tapen.

ps: auf meiner seite gibts jetzt eine anleitung zum "folieren"-übrigens


----------



## Kaljan (19. September 2007)

*AW: Wobblerrezept*

@ pelznase 
ich habe auf deiner seite gesehen , das du auch mit alufolie arbeitest , aber hält das auch oder muss man nach jedem fang  das neu machen ?


----------



## holle (19. September 2007)

*AW: Wobblerrezept*

die aluklebefolie wird noch mit epox überzogen damit sie versiegelt ist


----------



## dramone (19. September 2007)

*AW: Wobblerrezept*

darf man(n) hier auch allgemeine tipps und tricks zum wobblerbau posten?


----------



## Pelznase (19. September 2007)

*AW: Wobblerrezept*



Kaljan schrieb:


> @ pelznase
> ich habe auf deiner seite gesehen , das du auch mit alufolie arbeitest , aber hält das auch oder muss man nach jedem fang  das neu machen ?



wie holle schreibt, sollte da epoxid drauf. das steht aber auch im tutorial.


----------



## holle (25. September 2007)

*AW: Wobblerrezept*

top idee ! #6


----------



## Fliegenfisch (26. September 2007)

*AW: Wobblerrezept*

Servus Leute 

Ich möchte da auch mal was dazu beitragen.


Gruß

Peter


----------



## dramone (29. September 2007)

*AW: Wobblerrezept*

Schon probiert?

*Lucky Craft Real Skin*    |bigeyes

http://www.luckycraft.com/luckycrafthome/PastArticles/Productnews/realskin_gerald.htm


----------



## sammy554 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Wobblerrezept*

gute idee ,aber schimmelt das nicht|laola:


----------



## aal60 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Wobblerrezept*

Hallo Boardies und @Pelznase

Erstmals danke für die Super-Tipps, Sehr schöner Bericht von Pelznase. TOP !!!

Was haltet Ihr davon die Rinde (Borke) der Pappel zu verwenden. Früher wurden Schwimmer daraus gefertigt. Das Material hat eine gute Festigkeit und Auftrieb.
Lässt sich auch gut bearbeiten. 

Wo bezieht Ihr den Epoxid-Harz und die Kleber?

Ich glaube  zur Winterzeit werde ich auch den Ersten bauen.


----------



## Pelznase (30. September 2007)

*AW: Wobblerrezept*

np, je mehr angesteckt werden, desto besser! 

kleber: 5min-epoxid
beschichtung: laminier-epoxid


----------



## majjo 666 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wobblerrezept*

hallo Lachsy
habe dein Bericht über den Bau de Wobblers gelesen finde aber leider keine bilder dazu kanst du nochmal welche einstellen !!!
Gruß Majjo


----------

